# craftsman 2d what to do with it



## z_tjhogg1 (Dec 21, 2010)

hello everyone i got this craftsman mad want tobe 2d led flashlitght couldnt pass up the 9.99 price tag new,now what to do with it what mods do you guys think i should do it does have a nice scren in heat shrink,lets hear the ideas i would like to take to the steel mill where i work so maybe need to make it for distance...thanks tjhogg


----------

